# International school for indian expat child



## Ncp (May 1, 2013)

Hi we are moving to KL in July from India. Can anybody provide details on good international schools for indian children . My daughter is 5 years old and studying in cbse syllabus. We are looking for good school where indian's children are studying so she can absorb culture shock. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AdithisAmma (May 6, 2013)

Ncp said:


> Hi we are moving to KL in July from India. Can anybody provide details on good international schools for indian children . My daughter is 5 years old and studying in cbse syllabus. We are looking for good school where indian's children are studying so she can absorb culture shock. Thanks in advance.


GIIS in Brickfields KL will be your best bet with I-CBSE curicullum and Indian students . All the best on your move to KL


----------

